# Fishing Trip



## q3131a (Dec 12, 2006)

Four married guys go fishing. After an hour, the following conversation took place:

First guy: "You have no idea what I had to do to be able to come out fishing this weekend. I had to promise my wife that I will paint every room in the house next weekend."

Second guy: "That's nothing; I had to promise my wife that I will build her a new deck for the pool."

Third guy: "Man, you both have it easy! I had to promise my wife that I will remodel the kitchen for her."

They continue to fish when they realized that the fourth guy has not said a word. So they asked him: "You haven't said anything about what you had to do to be able to come fishing this weekend. What's the deal?"

Fourth guy: "I just set my alarm for 5:30 am. When it went off, I shut off my alarm, gave the wife a nudge and said, Fishing or Sex? She said, "Wear sun-block."


----------



## Dutch (Dec 20, 2006)

Some guys just know how to ask the question in the right way!!!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 20, 2006)

Good One! I'm going to remember the question for future use.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 24, 2006)

Knowing my luck, I'd nudge the wife and say "Fishing or Sex?" and she'll ask why I want to watch fish having sex. . .:shock: :oops:


----------

